# I'm a bad guy, and I did a bad thing...



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I took an A+ kit fox, one of the most elegant simple designs available *voice breaks a little*, and zip tied a release onto her so I could use her as a slingbow *breaks down in tears*.








I was more animal than man!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:blink: :iono: you lost me, no idea what your posting about.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Got bored, pimped a classy sligshot with tacky gear (but secretly think it's a little bit cool).


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JediMike said:


> Got bored, pimped a classy sligshot with tacky gear (but secretly think it's a little bit cool).


oh i see now. lol, i think your non-slingshot photo is what threw me off point. but hey, at least you didnt put a little pony sticker on it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That kit fox looks like it was made for a mod like that. Have you got one of A+'s breakdown arrows?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The Kit Fox from A+ is such a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. At least you did nothing to permanently destroy the beauty of the slingshot. Might be better than coughing up the price for one of the A+ slingbows.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't have the experience most of you have and I've never seen the Kit Fox before. In this case the operative word is "zip tied" which means whatever you did can be undone.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> The Kit Fox from A+ is such a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. At least you did nothing to permanently destroy the beauty of the slingshot. Might be better than coughing up the price for one of the A+ slingbows.


you could probably take something long (even a pvp pipe) and convert that to a lever bow in no time...just use that bottom part as an attachment...boom, instant take down leverbow. No idea why A+ doesn't do that in the first place. whats the reason for the extra wood when can simply attach a rod of some kind...He does make a very good looking slingshot though.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, man, we're all animals. 
You could wrap leather sleeves on the arms and place the zip ties over them. Then you would be a cautious animal.

I might one day own an expensive frame and A+ is high in the running.


----------

